# Seeking Advice Regarding What And How To Memorize



## Username3000 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello,

I want to make 2019 the year in which I begin to memorize Scripture as a life practice. 

I have been using the Fighter Verses app on my phone for the past few weeks, and Have found it to be very useful. My question is whether I should focus on memorizing a few verses at a time, which are geared toward a specific topic (I.e. promises of God, fighting sin, etc.), or whether I should systematically memorize whole chapters and books of the Bible?

I think there are arguments for both, and so I’d like to hear them. 

Also, would it be beneficial to memorize a catechism question per week as well, or should I start with Scripture only until I get some momentum going?

Feel free to explain your experiences and memorization tips. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 15, 2018)

I use the memory palace to memorize ideas or points. I used to have chapters memorized, but found I didn't bear the fruit of it like I hoped for, so I gave up reciting. I think through hearing and reading, God's Word ingrains itself on my heart.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 15, 2018)

Day 1: Say a verse ten times.
Day 2, Repeat previous verse once. Say next verse ten times.
Day 3: repeat previous two verses once. Say next verse ten times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Dec 15, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> systematically memorize whole chapters and books of the Bible



This. I would prefer large chunks of Scripture to picking and choosing those that fit your fancy. If I were to undertake a long passage, I think it might be the Sermon on the Mount. Knowing that section of Scripture, and striving with God's help to live in light of it, promises untold benefits.

The passages I know best I learned around the dinner table with the rest of the family learning alongside me, both as a child with my parents and siblings and later as an adult with my wife and children.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Dec 15, 2018)

I have heard that it is good for your memory to write down on pen and paper what you are trying to remember. It forces your brain to process it more slowly. Say it at the same time, and you're reinforcing that memory by speaking and listening.

Singing is also good! I have memorized a lot of the Psalms this way. Not as useful with the rest of Scripture, probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you all. 

I’m pondering memorizing Colossians all the way through


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 16, 2018)

I used to have Colossians 3 memorized. There is so much good content in it.


----------



## Tom Hart (Dec 16, 2018)

Jaxk van Impe has famously memorized the whole Bible. Beat that.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Dec 16, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> Beat that.



I hope that most people here "beat that" all the time--it's called "understanding the Bible" as opposed to what Van Impe communicates (a lack of understanding and a twisting of Scripture).

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Hart (Dec 16, 2018)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I hope that most people here "beat that" all the time--it's called "understanding the Bible" as opposed to what Van Impe communicates (a lack of understanding and a twisting of Scripture).
> 
> Peace,
> Alan



Of course, I was only joking. I don't believe van Impe's claim for a second.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 17, 2018)

One practice in some areas of the early church was to take a group of psalms structured around morning prayer, and pray a different one each day for about 3 months. You will learn about 7-20 psalms that way and never forget them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 17, 2018)

I have an app on my phone for memorizing Koine Greek. The premise is that if you see the word in Greek, hear it spoken, and repeat it, you'll learn the definition of the text more efficiently. After you identify the word you mark yourself correct, or incorrect, and the English translation is seen and heard. For individual words that give me a tough time I write them as well. For me the writing really aids in memorization.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilyG (Dec 17, 2018)

Personally I had a very good experience memorizing Ephesians this year, my first whole "book" experience. Only 6 chapters. (Yay me!) There is something to be said about having in your mind the flow, the meaning of the whole text, how Paul moves from one point to another.

You probably won't remember your passages word for word, for the rest of your life. But you will become so familiar with the message that it takes little effort to recall.

I know it's a tedious discipline that's not for everyone. But if you want to do it, find out what's doable and works for you. So for me, 2 verses a day, weekends off. Just a few minutes in the morning to read over and say aloud. That's it. A handful of times throughout the day, whenever I had a break, recite what I could remember, usually having to check myself. By the end of the day, I always had it down.

The next morning, I would recite just the chapter I was currently working on, along with the newly learned verses. And then add 2 more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 17, 2018)

I think one has flexibility here. I like reading through a Bible reading plan (I like the M'Cheyne plan - I modify it so you read the whole Bible plus the New Testament, Psalms and Proverbs over a year). Then I take a selected passage in my reading and memorise this. It could be a passage that is particularly impressed on the mind.

The important thing is that one meditates on scripture as well as memorising scripture. Puritan Publications has some very helpful Puritan works on meditation. http://www.puritanpublications.com/store/products/category/divine-meditation/
If you would like a small user friendly work on the principles of meditation, Joel Beeke's little booklet is very helpful https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...tivating-biblical-godliness-series-beeke.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Dec 17, 2018)

As a couple of folks have already said, understanding and meditating on the Bible are more important than memorizing it. It takes a lot of work to memorize Scripture (especially if you're older than, say, 20) and a lot of work to keep it in your memory - time that might be put to better use by meditating on Scripture and making sure you understand it properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilyG (Dec 17, 2018)

bookslover said:


> As a couple of folks have already said, understanding and meditating on the Bible are more important than memorizing it. It takes a lot of work to memorize Scripture (especially if you're older than, say, 20) and a lot of work to keep it in your memory - time that might be put to better use by meditating on Scripture and making sure you understand it properly.



I understand. Although, one way it helps me is that I can meditate when I can't be reading. 

It's also been irresistible to me, since you go through the material so slowly anyway, to pull out a couple of good commentaries and probe deeper.


----------



## Qin (Dec 22, 2018)

Ponder over the verse；sing the verse. 
Also，take your time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph Knowles (Dec 23, 2018)

If you visit this link there's a complete system for memorizing long passages of Scripture and a good explanation of why it's a good thing to do. I've had success with this approach: I memorized the book of James about two years ago and this year I've memorized Galatians as well as (almost completely) the first eleven chapters of Romans. It takes a time investment, yes, but I think it's well worth the effort.


----------



## Username3000 (Dec 23, 2018)

Joseph Knowles said:


> If you visit this link there's a complete system for memorizing long passages of Scripture and a good explanation of why it's a good thing to do. I've had success with this approach: I memorized the book of James about two years ago and this year I've memorized Galatians as well as (almost completely) the first eleven chapters of Romans. It takes a time investment, yes, but I think it's well worth the effort.



Thank you everyone. 

As this link says, do you think memorizing the verse numbers with the text is critical?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 23, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> As this link says, do you think memorizing the verse numbers with the text is critical?



If you are memorizing large chunks of text (which I recommend), then no, don't do the verse numbers. 

If you are memorizing disparate verses, then yes.


----------



## Joseph Knowles (Dec 23, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> As this link says, do you think memorizing the verse numbers with the text is critical?


I’ve found that memorizing the verse numbers has been a big help for long-term retention. If I’m reviewing a whole book I don’t always say the verse numbers out loud, but I mentally note them as I go and that keeps me on track or helps me get back on track if I get hung up for a minute.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2018)

The early fathers chanted these psalms every morning. Memorizing cycles of psalms and practicing them daily reinforces memory

1. Psalm 3
2. Psalm 38
3. Psalm 63
4. Psalm 88
5. Psalm 103
6. Psalm 142


----------



## Username3000 (Dec 28, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> The early fathers chanted these psalms every morning. Memorizing cycles of psalms and practicing them daily reinforces memory
> 
> 1. Psalm 3
> 2. Psalm 38
> ...



Hmm interesting. One day, perhaps.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2018)

I have had exactly the same thought and came to the conclusion that I should try to learn whole chapters, as this way I hope to have better understanding of the context of what I memorise rather than just knowing verses here and there. 

As a child my mother got me and my siblings to memorise the Shorter Catechism, Metrical Psalms, plus: Genesis 1, Genesis 3, Proverbs 8, Isaiah 53, Isaiah 55, John 1, John 17, Romans 8, Revelation 3 and Revelation 21. I have found as an adult that, with the exception of most of the Metrical Psalms (which are reinforced by singing them all the time), I no longer remember all of that word for word, but I am much more familiar with it than if I had not memorised, and while it was really just a memory exercise at the time, the fruit of it comes afterwards when you are familiar with it and can think on it or recall it more easily.

My plan for 2019 God Willing is to try to memorise the book of Ephesians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2018)

E.R. CROSS said:


> Hmm interesting. One day, perhaps.



Take a short Psalm like Psalm 3 or Psalm 70. Memorize it. One verse a day. Unless it becomes part of your very being you won't retain it over the long haul. Pray it at all hours. It must arise from within you almost involuntarily. That's when you know that you know it.

The early fathers prayed Psalm 51 at least three times a day. Every day.


----------

